# LED flashlights?



## Jack Straw (Sep 29, 2004)

I was thinking of getting one of the Streamlight Stylus lights with the green LED (or something along those lines).  Has anyone tried one?  How bright are they?  I like the idea of a very small light that I can clip to my hat or jacket; I'm more prone to actually carrying such a light with me.  What sort of battery life do you get?

Thanks!

Jack


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2004)

I absolutely love my Stylus!  It is the best thing to happen to hunting since the 7mm-08 was created.  You knew that was coming didn't you?


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 29, 2004)

led's are hard to beat. I carry the key chain light in my pocket every day. I use it regulary. Its a year old, still the original batteries. I like the amber colored light best myself. If you ever do need to replace the batteries, I think its just as cheap to buy a new light, instead of batteries.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 29, 2004)

I have the Stylus pen in Green, love it.  I also have a three LED headlamp from bass pro.  It is by AURORA.  Three intesities, fast blink, slow blink.  White LEDs.  Made in USA.  Streamlight and PETZL are China and France.  With the aurora you get a keychain light free with your purchase.  $29.99 BPS.  Absolutely great for finding your way and worthless for bloodtrailing.

MBD

PS, Due to its size, the stylus is very easy to lose.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 29, 2004)

Used a green Stylus pen light last year for first time.  Love it.  Plenty bright enough to use for navigation in the woods....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 29, 2004)

I use a Petzel headlamp LED and love it.  Small and light weight with interchangable lenses (clear, red, green).  Battery lasts a long time


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 29, 2004)

I use a three LED headlamp bought from Walmart for about $20 love it.

Jim


----------



## early riser (Sep 29, 2004)

Green LED Stylus, LOVE MINE, just wished I could remember the last place I left it  : . It's around and will turn up sooner or later.

early riser


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 29, 2004)

ER,
    It is probably camoflaged itself in the nearest pen holder.  

Like I said, REAL easy to lose.

MBD


----------



## early riser (Sep 30, 2004)

*Mrbowdeadly,*

Now that is an idea, I haven't looked there! I have a shelf where I put several ink pens and I remember picking all the pens up off the table and putting them up, the table is also the last place I remember the Stylus. I'll have to look where the ink pens are.

I guess it's also time to change the bed sheets at camp again. I have used it at night as a night light and clip it on the side of the bed too. It could be in several places, I guess it will turn up somewhere soon.

I don't think it's lost, just misplaced : .

e.r.


----------



## LKennamer (Sep 30, 2004)

*Love 'em*

I have several LED lights, both keychain and standard type.  I really like the Stylus, have both red and green.  They are easy to lose, though.  One of mine came with a lanyard, so I usually just put it around my neck and tuck it into a shirt pocket.  That way I can just let it hang in front of me to put climbers together, put out dekes, etc.  Not real good if you have to see very far away, but great for up close work and doesn't blind you in the process....plus the batteries last so long you'll forget when you put them in.  I've had my newest Stylus for 2 years and have never changed batteries.    Brinkman makes a good cheap one that has several filters that runs on standard AAs, but is not as compact, about like a MiniMag.


----------



## broadhead (Sep 30, 2004)

I like my green Stylus. It is good for close up  and easy navigaton in the woods. It does not cast a "bright" light, so holes and low lying sticks/logs aren't as noticeable.
I also have a cheap LED headlight that works well when I need more visible light.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 30, 2004)

I saw ER's the other day and it is really sharp, but I don't know where he put it.


----------



## Guy (Sep 30, 2004)

I use the Stylus green pen light.  Love it.  I too lose it in the pen holder.


----------



## Gun Docc (Sep 30, 2004)

Howdy folks,

i have used the LED lights now for several years and they are the best when it comes to having a light that works and is easy on batteries

had the stylus but it is not bright enough

if you want a LED light that will impress you with it's brightness , then check out this light from Coast

this light will shine close to 50 yards at night

*LED-LENSER Turbo*

Take Care,
*Gun Docc*


----------



## confederate (Sep 30, 2004)

Try the Streamlight Clip Mate. I have been using them for 3 seasons. They are small but have 3 LED'S instead of one.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 3, 2004)

I'll have to agree with confederate.  The clipmate is the way to go.  All my buddies bought one after I got mine.  It is very bright and light weight.  It's only 16.99 at Bass Pro with the batteries. 

Darrell


----------



## DanSmith (Oct 3, 2004)

I got my green stylus last year They say the deer can't see the green light .I think it is so! . I clip it on my hat brim.. can see verry good!! IF I lost it today I would buy 1 tomorrow!! it uses AAAA batterys strange but bright .bought it at stylus.com + a pack of batterys -you will love the green . doesn't mess with your night vision!! ==tool==


----------



## robertyb (Oct 3, 2004)

I agree on the green stylus, have been using one for past three seasons and still on same batteries. I have walked up on several deer in the dark and slowly moved around them, they did not seem to have a clue. I bought all the hunters in my extended family a green stylus for Christmas last year, they are all using them now. As far as losing them goes, keep all your deer hunting gear in one spot so it does not get lost until turkey season at least, works great then also.........


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 3, 2004)

I think deer can see blue and the green light is very close to blue spectrum .I have never encountered any deer with it . I take one with me turkey hunting although I don't really ever use it.


----------



## confederate (Oct 4, 2004)

I am convinced that Deer cant see the green light. I have been close to them several times and they didnt spook. Remember this though. I think since they can see in the dark they can see you. They seem to stand there like they think you cant see them when you are useing the green light. They will let you walk on buy if you are carefull.


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have the red styus penlight. Red is supposed to be even less visible to deer than green


----------



## Gun Docc (Nov 17, 2005)

Gaswamp Today said:


> Gun_doc, do you have that light by Coast. It sure is impressive. It got good reviews in the NAHC


 
Yes I have the light and have now for over a year and it is a very good light that is plenty bright for most purposes and is easy on batteries , a bit spendy but worth it

i use mine every day doing machine work on the lathe and would be lost without it

since i have had mine my brother and uncle had to have them one as well since the light is so bright it works great for night treks in and out of the woods

Take Care,


----------



## Son (Nov 17, 2005)

*LED's*

I like 
'em


----------



## frankwright (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the green Stylus also. It is great for getting my stuff together at camp and it is great for climbing the tree and getting strapped in and my gear stowed. But for me it is not bright enough for walking in the dark and does not pick up my reflective tape and tacks enough.
I use a rechargeable surefire that lights up the woods like an airplane landing light. I really don't want to step on a snake during the warmer months,or anytime actually.

The new LED lights sure seem the way to go. I have heard of a LED adapter that goes on a MiniMag flashlight that is available at Walmart and they say it works real well but I have not looked for one yet.


----------



## Dub (Nov 21, 2005)

I found a neat little deal for about $5 in Walmart last month.....an LED replacement unit for a minimag light.  I installed it in one of my minimags....the one that I generally wear in a headstrap and have yet to burn the batteries up....and that is with using it a great deal!!!!!


----------



## randyb (Nov 22, 2005)

I like them.  I am really used to carrying the Photon brand lights and like the Photon II and III models.  I prefer the blue for walking around and the orange for reading maps and the like.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 25, 2009)

confederate said:


> Try the Streamlight Clip Mate. I have been using them for 3 seasons. They are small but have 3 LED'S instead of one.




I really like the clipmate in green LED


----------

